

LeapMotionTS, using next-generation Javascript - logotype
https://github.com/logotype/LeapMotionTS

======
logotype
Use Ecmascript 6 today with LeapMotionTS.

Features:

\- Compile to ES3 and ES5

\- Type annotation for better developer productivity!

\- When ES6 is properly supported in browsers, no compiling needed

\- Modules and classes, same structure as official API

\- Modules can be compiled to RequireJS/AMD/CommonJS

\- Targeted for application-scale web apps

\- Written in TypeScript from Microsoft

<https://github.com/logotype/LeapMotionTS>

If anyone is interested in this library, please star/fork it :). It's
currently a work in progress, most of the base classes are implemented, and
will have a working demo in a few days.

